
Simple Invoicing Online – free forever - yitchelle
http://www.getinvoicing.com/
======
istorical
There's gotta be a catch. At least, that's what I assume immediately, and I'm
sure many customers do.

You might want to address that with your marketing / splash page. Maybe a
"What's the catch? ..blah blah blah there is none" or "Too good to be true?
...blah blah blah." header.

------
tinkerrr
How do you/how do you plan to make money?

~~~
notduncansmith
The signup tells you to sign up for something called TimeCamp[0], which
appears to be a paid time-tracking SaaS. GetInvoicing probably sets you up
with a TimeCamp account, and allows them to market to you.

If you're interested in a _really_ free (as in no registration) invoicing
tool, [http://invoiceto.me/](http://invoiceto.me/) works a treat for me. Been
using it for months now.

[0] [http://www.timecamp.com/](http://www.timecamp.com/)

~~~
krudnicki
Hi, thanks for comments. In fact invoicing will be free. But we want to build
another set of features around this like powerfull time tracking, and charging
that. So it will be like freemium model.

